# fish house cooking!



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

What is your favorite thing to cook while in the fish house? I would opt for homemade venison breakfast sausage patties.mmmmmm their good!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I think mine would be venison Chili, and few cold ones. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Coffee...I pour it out of the Thermos. That's the extent of my cooking!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

So you must be the one that is to busy with all the fish to make some breakfast/dinner.. :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Smoked sausage, cheese and crackers,smoked oysters.some of this :beer:


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

There is nothing like homeade deer sausage cooked over the heater head.

Can't go wrong with that. Its a ice fishing tradition


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Walleye that comes out of the hole and onto the frying pan. A little butter flavored Crisco, some salt and pepper. Mmmm.....Thats good stuff!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Is that really legal?? I don't think it is legal in MN.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sausage and beans, Brats and beans, Fish and beans every thing that goes with beans!! And ALOT OF CHEW for snacks in between!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with the chew part but I don't know about the beans. I would have to fish alone or alot of air fresheners are needed. :beer: Also a 30 pack of Coors usually will work.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Coffee...I pour it out of the Thermos. That's the extent of my cooking!


 Now we are fishing......I could stare at my vexilar all day long....with some coffee and a red bull of course!!! Outside of that, I usually bring some links of venison sausage, 30 pack of coors light and maybe some water? I usually go comando and drink it right out of a hole. I try to drink out of a hole that no one has pisssed in?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Warden - Yeah - all SIX fish that I caught in 50 hours of fishing last year! HAHAHA. Abysmal at best. Two years ago, different story. We were in like Flynn.

Mav - man, that is the grossest post ever. I'll stick to the coffee and water of the bottled variety.

Do a lot of you drink while ice fishing? I did it once, and will never do it again. There's just too much at risk on the ice, I like to keep my wits about me, just in case :-? . I take that back. I've done it twice. But the Brainerd Ice Fishing Extravaganza doesn't really count as "fishing." I had a tough time waking up that morning, and found a little surprise a buddy left for me in my boots. uke:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

No it is probably not good practise but I do have a few brews in the fish house. Two people on a slow day having a few passes the time away.. About the only time I don't have a beer while ice fishing is if the kids are along. Have a hard enough time keeping small bodies from slipping a foot down the hole.


----------

